
Why I Moved to Vue.js from Angular 2 - PretzelFisch
http://wildermuth.com/2017/02/12/Why-I-Moved-to-Vue-js-from-Angular-2
======
Yan_Coutinho
Usually, I see people going in opposite direction.

~~~
Yan_Coutinho
By the way, it creeped me out when your picture moved.

